# FTP-Zugriff geht nicht

## sewulba

Hallo...

Habe auf einem win2003-Server ein verzeichnis freigegeben (everyone = alle rechte).

Ich habe mit dem Befehl:

```
mount.cifs //pfad/freigabe /home/benutzer/freigabe -ousername=administrator,password=passwort,domain=domain,uid=localeid,gid=localeid
```

diese Freigabe in das Homeverzeichnis des gewünschten Benutzers gemountet.

Ich kann mich per FTP-Client ohne Probleme verbinden und durch die Struktur springen. Aber sobald ich eine Datei runterladen oder hochladen will bekomme ich folgenden Fehler.

```
426 Failure writing network stream.
```

Ich komme da einfach nicht mehr weiter

Helft mir mal wieder auf die Sprünge! Danke.

Gruss Sewulba   :Wink: 

----------

## 69719

Wow, ich denke du verwechselst irgendwie etwas. Das Cifs Protokoll ist eine erweiterte Version des smb Protokolls (samba), wie sollte dort ein FTP-Client mit seinem FTP Protokoll drauf zugreifen können?

----------

## sewulba

Okay...

da habe ich mich wohl flasch ausgefrückt. Ich habe auf meinem Gentoo-Server einen vsftp laufen. Dieser läuft bei mir in der DMZ. Der windows-2003-Server läuft nicht in der DMZ. Aber ich brauche davon Daten per FTP. Also per mount.cifs in die Gentoo-Maschine gemountet. Aber per FTP-zugriff bekomme ich keine daten.

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## 69719

Ich verstehe es jetzt so, dass du die Daten nicht mehr mitels cifs übertragen willst, sondern per ftp?

Oder wieso willst du einmal cifs und ein anderes mal ftp nutzen?

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

> Ich verstehe es jetzt so, dass du die Daten nicht mehr mitels cifs übertragen willst, sondern per ftp?
> 
> Oder wieso willst du einmal cifs und ein anderes mal ftp nutzen?

 

```
win2k3 <-- cifs --> DMZ <-- FTP --> extern
```

----------

## sewulba

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Ich verstehe es jetzt so, dass du die Daten nicht mehr mitels cifs übertragen willst, sondern per ftp?
> 
> Oder wieso willst du einmal cifs und ein anderes mal ftp nutzen? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hier trifft es fast genau...

```
Win2k3 <-- cifs --> Gentoo-Server <--FTP-Zugriff über Tunnel --> FTP-Client
```

Gruss Sewulba

----------

## schachti

Hast Du denn schon einzeln geprüft? Sprich funktionieren

Win2k3 <-- cifs --> Gentoo-Server

und

Gentoo-Server <--FTP-Zugriff über Tunnel --> FTP-Client

jeweils und lediglich die Kombination nicht? Was sagen die entsprechenden Logdateien?

----------

## 69719

Jetzt wird mir einiges klar. Hast du mal den passiven FTP Modus probiert?

----------

## think4urs11

 *sewulba wrote:*   

>  habe auf meinem Gentoo-Server einen vsftp laufen. Dieser läuft bei mir in der DMZ. Der windows-2003-Server läuft nicht in der DMZ. Aber ich brauche davon Daten per FTP. Also per mount.cifs in die Gentoo-Maschine gemountet.
> 
> ```
> Win2k3 <-- cifs --> Gentoo-Server <--FTP-Zugriff über Tunnel --> FTP-Client
> ```
> ...

 

urggs

Sicheres Design sieht irgendwie anders aus  :Wink: 

Hoffentlich hast du wenigestens den vsftpd so weit wie irgend möglich zugenagelt und gibst den Usern nur minimal nötige Rechte.

Zwischen Gentoo-Server und FTP-Client steht ein Router aus der Netgear-Liga, incl. NAT und Co.?

----------

